# Regex Raute erkennen



## DanielS (22. Mrz 2012)

Guten Tag,

ich möchte gerne einen String matchen, der nur aus 'W','B', '#' oder '-' besteht. Dazu hatte ich anfangs folgende Regex: [WB-#]*
Leider funktioniert das nicht, da # wohl ein Steuerzeichen ist. Konnte leider auch nichts dazu finden, was ich anstatt der Raute schreiben muss. Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Vorraus,
Daniel


----------



## faetzminator (22. Mrz 2012)

- gibt einen Range an. Also [c]a-z[/c] alles von a bis z. Verwende wahlweise [c][WB\-#][/c] oder [c][WB#-][/c].


----------



## DanielS (22. Mrz 2012)

oh, ich erinnere mich .. :-/

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, es hat jetzt geklappt! 

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------

